# How long will this not last???



## shazam (Nov 7, 2011)

Tribute To My Wife Who Had An Affair (with "my hea - YouTube


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

It's probably already crapped out again.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I cried watching this video  I hope your marriage becomes all the more strengthened by this


----------



## shazam (Nov 7, 2011)

somethingelse said:


> I cried watching this video  I hope your marriage becomes all the more strengthened by this


not mine it's some random dude on youtube lol


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

shazam said:


> not mine it's some random dude on youtube lol


oh :rofl: well I still thought it was so sad!


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

somethingelse said:


> I cried watching this video  I hope your marriage becomes all the more strengthened by this


Not a dog's chance in Hell.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Ugh, he can do much better than her. He's still in the denial stage where he's begging her to come home. Sad.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Ugh, he can do much better than her. He's still in the denial stage where he's begging her to come home. Sad.


This oughtta work: Say Anything (1989) - YouTube

Note the top comment. This crap only works in the movies.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

She has put on weight. He is in better shape. He needs to go to the gym. Get buff. Find another woman.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Someone should tell him that signs like that only make him look needy and weak, and very unattractive. Trying to make her feel guilty or appealing to her sense of family doesn't work while she's in the fog. All she can think of while she's in affair land is her OM. 










Goes to show that it doesn't matter how long they're married, how many kids they have, how young or old the kids are, a WS can and will still cheat. The BH isn't a bad looking dude. His WW was already a little heavy when they first married, she gained some after 3 kids, which is normal, but she looks downright manly. If she's cheating with a married man (likely), then someone's WH affaired way down.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

agree he needs to stop begging her, He see's beauty in her, and that's fine, but if she is cheating on him, she is crazy, cuz she ain't gonna find too many guys out there, that will take her on---but I guess she found one.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I got bored and didn't watch it 'til the end. But to be honest, it wouldn't work for me. 
Watching my husband, begging me on YT ??
Too theatrical for me.


----------



## slater (Feb 3, 2012)

Goes against everything I have learned from this site and every book I have read. Good luck to him though.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Do it once, you'll do it again. Just ask all the guys my ex has been with since we split up.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow he can do way better than her! I wonder how desperate and ugly the OM must be.

did you notice the one kid has red hair - while the parents both have dark hair? This may not have been her first straying.


----------



## completely_lost (May 10, 2012)

That is truly the saddest thing ever. I can't believe how pathetic it was, makes you wonder why she really left. I don't think we can believe all we see and read on the Internet. As a man I'm sickened by his weak pathetic begging video. There's no way in hell I'd ever stoop to that level to get any woman back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Wow he can do way better than her! I wonder how desperate and ugly the OM must be.
> 
> did you notice the one kid has red hair - while the parents both have dark hair? This may not have been her first straying.


:iagree:

I thought I was the only one to notice that. She may be a serial cheater and that BH has been rugsweeping for years.


----------



## jnj express (Mar 28, 2011)

Shaggy, Shaggy, Shaggy---can't use the word UGLY---you need to use the word HOMELY------no matter how you spread it she rates somewhere tween zero and two on a scale of ten


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe she decided to run off with the red haired kids father, or even the youngest childs father. Or maybe a new OM.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

I feel so bad for him


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

somethingelse said:


> I feel so bad for him


Actually I think he's better off without her. He can do much better than her, and it looks like she left him and the kids to be with her OM.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

jnj express said:


> Shaggy, Shaggy, Shaggy---can't use the word UGLY---you need to use the word HOMELY------no matter how you spread it she rates somewhere tween zero and two on a scale of ten


Notice I tactfully didn't call her ugly - I asked how ugly the OM is.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

lordmayhem said:


> Actually I think he's better off without her. He can do much better than her, and it looks like she left him and the kids to be with her OM.


Yes, he can do better, I agree.

His W must have thought he was to needy as Machiavelli always points out...because she's no prize in any aspect. Her leaving for OM only points to that.


----------

